# Horizon Martial Arts night?



## GouRonin (Dec 9, 2001)

Big Guy & I have been discussing heading over to the Renegade's place on December the 19th to learn us stupid Kenpo guys some Arnis. Anyone else think this sounds like a good idea?
:hammer:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 9, 2001)

Who said that you could come? Next thing you know you will be telling me that your attending my x-mas party!

:drinkbeer :cheers:


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 9, 2001)

Well that date was one we were all batting around. It wasn't set in stone. I also wanted to buy that first tape in the Wally Jay Video series from you and start getting you on tape too like I do with Jaybacca. You guys really should let your students do that more. Not only do you get to see what you look like as you teach but later when you'll be glad you did. (Just make sure it's not done by some jack@ss who'll sell the tapes and not give you a cut)

I was also thinking of dragging the wife down for the X-mas party. For some reason she thinks you're ok. I suspect she thinks you're ok. She likes your girlfriend and the dogs I suspect.
:argue::fart:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I was also thinking of dragging the wife down for the X-mas party. For some reason she thinks you're ok. I suspect she thinks you're ok. *



Hmmm, my wife likes him as well. He seems to be getting by on his charm once again.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 9, 2001)

Maybe it's something in the water or the air. Very deleusional.
:ladysman:


----------



## Icepick (Dec 9, 2001)

I'm supposed to be in NYC 18-20, but if it falls through, I'll be there!  I kind of miss the Renegade...:wah:


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 10, 2001)

Jeez, invite one and the rest of the dirtrollers show up like a plague.

Heh heh heh...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 10, 2001)

What time are you guys showing up?

:drinkbeer


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 10, 2001)

I gotta try and get Jaybacca to come too and I might have to kidnap him.

Paul wants to come down as well because I told him how much fun I had last time.

Everyone wants to go to the Renegade's:erg: place!

I'll find out and let you know ok?

BTW - Do you have the first video in the wally jay video series? Tape #1.
Heh...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 10, 2001)

No Problem, I got the Stuff!

:cheers:


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 13, 2001)

Um...this is kinda embarassing because I asked once before but I have the directional sense of a rock. That and I lost the previous directions. 

How do I get to the Renegade's:erg: place from the border again?

D'oh!


----------



## Icepick (Dec 13, 2001)

From the Peace Bridge:

Take 190 S to 90 W.

90W to exit 54 (Rte 400)

Rte 400 to 1st Exit (Seneca St.)

From Exit , Left onto Seneca St.

Stay left at fork onto Center Rd. (Mobil Station @ fork)

Left into Wimbledon Plaza

Look for creepy guy in black gi and funny belt, holding sticks.

Odds of my appearance are improving...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 13, 2001)

Icepick,
you're not that creepy looking!:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm directionally impaired!
:wavey:


----------



## Icepick (Dec 13, 2001)

I meant Kaith.  Everybody knows I am a beautiful man.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2001)

Hey!  The belts not that funny looking......


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 17, 2001)

Sorry guys. I have to cancell. I traded the 19th for the 29th so I can hit Renegade's:erg: christmas party!

As I said before, I look forward to the beatings I will get for this.


----------

